# 2019 National Headcount?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am! So excited today is my last day at work. Then the fun begins. ?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

LJack said:


> I am! So excited today is my last day at work. Then the fun begins. ?


Me too! We luckily don't have to leave home until afternoon to meet check in at the hotel. Good news for me cause I haven't even packed. Then I gotta pack Lana's stuff. How many chew toys is too many chew toys? LOL! I hope to see you in person there! I'm excited as this is my first National.


----------

